# Mail Servers

## craftyc

I have read many posts about setting up mail servers to send/receive emails. Personally I just use Netscape to send and receive all my emails. 

My question is would a mail server need to be setup for a normal user like me?

This has really got me baffled  :Embarassed:  , so I would appreciate it if you could enlighten me.

Thanks.

----------

## Nitro

If you have to ask that question, then the answer is most likely no.  People who setup mailservers for personal use usually have a reason.  If you can use your ISP's SMTP mailservers, just use those.

----------

## craftyc

Thanks Nitro, I'll stick with Netscape.   :Smile: 

----------

